# Wigwag: A Dual with Alternating L then R Flash pattern?



## spartacus001 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking for a Front light that has Dual beams which has a alternating flash pattern. i.e. Left strobe, then right strobe. I've seen police bikes with them but I don't know who makes them. Ideally compact and USB rechargeable.

What is out there?
Thank you.


----------

